# Shots fired



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Just got smacked around by the one and only monkey man.. freakin awesome hit buddy. Since Pa banned em and the stores around here seem to only have Korean war surplus packs. These are EXTREMELY appreciated. My favorite smoke since I was a kid..

Oh and the cigars are all my top picks too.

Scary when your friends online know you better than the people you see every day.

I can't thank you enough , jack. You made a hectic couple months a hell of a lot better with this box of happiness. 









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ (Jun 22, 2018)

Another mailbox bites the dust!


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Nice indeed!!


----------



## CgarDann (Aug 4, 2019)

Double D got triple slammed 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Nice!!!! 
wait.....they banned lucky strikes in pa???


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

zcziggy said:


> Nice!!!!
> 
> wait.....they banned lucky strikes in pa???


They "phased out" non filtered smokes across the board. That's what the lady at the convenience store told me

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------

